# Guys, can you check this WD 3TB external HDD &  is it okay to buy from Ebay



## skeletor13th (May 13, 2016)

link is below -

WD 3TB MY Passport Ultra Portable External Hard Disk Drive USB 3 0 Black | eBay

model number described is -  WDBBKD0030BBL-NESN

link to the profile of seller - 

lowestprice2014 on eBa

what tests should i perform (when i get it) to know if its a legit one not a fake/old drive?

thanks!


----------



## Lincon_WD (May 17, 2016)

Hi [MENTION=295409]skeletor13th[/MENTION], 

First of all, as standard procedure, it would be best if you were to blur out your serial number 

Try to test the drive with SMART test. 
As a rule, model numbers extracted by these testing programs should match the labels on the drives themselves. You can also use DLG for the testing of the drive, which would give a better reading of the WD HDD.

Support Answer

Hope it helps. Keep me posted.


----------



## skeletor13th (May 23, 2016)

so, for the future references i want to say that i have already bought the said HDD and i am happy with the purchase. i checked the drive with WD data lifeguard diagnostic and crystal disk info and got good results. read/write speed is also good. if anyone need some specific info then you can ask in this thread.

PS: model no of the HDD was the same as described in the product page.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. Got to know one more ebay seller on whom I can trust upon


----------



## dissel (May 25, 2016)

Anyone can confirm - Is this product Encrypted ? I like to know if the enclosure gone so the Data ?

Also any plan to introduce similar or more size in WD Elements (2.5 inch) segment which is currently 2TB available...


----------



## Lincon_WD (May 25, 2016)

Hi [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION], 

Thanks for your interest in WD drives, the WD My Passport Ultra comes with hardware based data encryption.The idea of having hardware encryption is to make your data more secure and less susceptible to breaches. Having said that though, the ones in My Passport are enabled via the WD Security app that you install.

For WD Elements, I will try to get an update if possible from our marketing and R&D team regarding this request but until now I don't have any update on it.


----------

